# Anyone get a gender at 12 week scan, and...?



## Canadian

Anyone given a probable gender at their 12 week scan and was it right or wrong?? What did they predict?
We were told probably a girl and will see at 20 weeks if right. 
Our friends were told boy at 12 weeks but At 20 was told it was a girl. And it was a girl!
Just wondering how accurate it really is so early!


----------



## Dream.dream

At 12 weeks its impossible to tell. Both boys and girls have the same gentian ridges or nub until between 13-14th week when the genitals developed into male or female

anything before the 14th weeks is just a guess they have a 50/50 chance of getting right , to be safe you really have to wait until your anatomy scan between 18-30 weeks when baby is bigger and its easier to see


----------



## Canadian

Dream.dream said:


> At 12 weeks its impossible to tell. Both boys and girls have the same gentian ridges or nub until between 13-14th week when the genitals developed into male or female
> 
> anything before the 14th weeks is just a guess they have a 50/50 chance of getting right , to be safe you really have to wait until your anatomy scan between 18-30 weeks when baby is bigger and its easier to see

Yes the lady who did our scan was very clear that its early. But she showed us the angle of the pelvic bone indicating it is a girl. We will see if she is right :) I was 12+6 at scan. She said usually pelvic bone can't be seen so clear this early.


----------



## Pearls18

I definitely wouldn't believe it if it was a girl, girls are much easier to get wrong at even 16 weeks let alone 12, if she had said boy I would be more confident but still dubious. Not to say it isn't a girl but that I would say it's 50/50 that she's right lol. I really don't get why sonographers tell people this early even if they explain it's a guess, it's not helpful at all. Having said that I had an overwhelming "boy" response to my 13 week scan going by the nub shot of which was right.


----------



## hakunamatata

A few of my friends were told boy at 12 weeks and was confirmed boy at 20. I was also told boy at 12 weeks - will be finding out soon if it's correct.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

We were told at a private scan that it's a girl at 12 weeks and it's been confirmed many more times since then but it definitely isn't ever 100% that early on. It's about 94% accurate at 14 weeks though - by 20 weeks it should be 100%!


----------



## chistiana

We were told 80-90% girl at 12 weeks and it was a girl indeed!


----------



## OrthoChick

14 weeks now, had a scan at 11 weeks that was "80%" toward boy. Had the Verifi blood test done at 10 weeks, confirmed boy once the results came back :)


----------



## steph.

I was told girl both times around 13 weeks and they were both right. This one has been confirmed 46XX with amnio. My cousin was also told girl at 12 weeks and just had her 20 week scan confirming girl.


----------



## dogluvr

We were told at 12+5 boy and it's been confirmed at my 20 week by both the sonographer and the Dr.


----------

